
FCC, FTC Demand Gateway Providers Cut Off Covid-19 Robocall Scammers [pdf] - QUFB
https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-363522A1.pdf
======
troydavis
The named offenders are:

> SIPJoin of Suffolk, Virginia; Connexum of Orange, California; and VoIP
> Terminator/BLMarketing of Lake Mary, Florida

SIPJoin: [http://www.sipjoin.com/wholesale](http://www.sipjoin.com/wholesale),
[http://www.sipjoin.com/about-us](http://www.sipjoin.com/about-us)

Connexum, a subsidiary of Gawk ([https://www.globenewswire.com/news-
release/2016/02/02/124061...](https://www.globenewswire.com/news-
release/2016/02/02/1240612/0/en/GAWK-Completes-Acquisition-of-Connexum-Nearly-
Triples-Annual-Revenue.html)): [https://www.gawk.com/voice-
servers.php](https://www.gawk.com/voice-servers.php),
[https://www.gawk.com/about-us.php](https://www.gawk.com/about-us.php)

VoIP Terminator/BLMarketing:
[https://www.voipterminator.com/](https://www.voipterminator.com/)

Here’s the FCC letters sent to these carriers, which name the customers as
well:
[https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-363522A4.pdf](https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-363522A4.pdf)
(about “VoIPMax,” Philippines),
[https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-363522A3.pdf](https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-363522A3.pdf)
(same),
[https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-363522A5.pdf](https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-363522A5.pdf)
(about “Oberlo Peer BPO,” Pakistan)

------
4ensic
Publicly naming the providers and threatening to block at the provider level
with a short timeline. Some action from what has been a paper tiger.

